# pic of me



## jegejax (Apr 2, 2008)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=153230545&albumID=2583319&imageID=28908362

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=153230545&albumID=2583319&imageID=28908651


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Very cool! Love the nasty fangs. Was that a foam prosthetic mask?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Fangs and contacts look wicked...thanks for the pic


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now THAT'S a great face!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Pretty evil, Tom! Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay, that's creepy.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Ah, yes, a face only a mother could love. Cool.


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

Absolutely eerie!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

freaky...nice work!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great fangs, and the eyes go well with it. Was the mask airbrushed?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

eeek! Looking good, man.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Looked good. That dude with the piercings looked insane too


----------

